# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صوره المريخ الحائز على كاس دبى الذهبى 1987م

## على الصغير

* 
المريخ - كاس دبي الذهبي 1987 م

وقوف من اليمين : كمال عبد الغني , موسى الهاشماب , عبد السلام حميدة , صديق العمدة , عاطف القوز , نزار محمد الخليفة , عيسى صباح الخير , حامد بريمة , يس بابكر , منصور سبت .
جلوس من اليمين على الكراسي : عاطف منصور , عبد الله طوكراوي , عوض الله أنور , سامي عز الدين , بدر الدين بخيت , شنان خضر , جمال ابو عنجة .
جلوس من اليمين أرضا : بولس بابتس , عصام الدحيش , ابراهومة المسعودية , سانتو رفاعة 

*

----------


## Deimos

*تسلم يا زعيـــم صورة غالية جداً و لها قيمة كبيرة فهي توثيق لتاريخ مجيد صنعه هؤلاء الأبطال في حقبة من الزمن كانت الأروع والأجمل لكل عشاق المريخ ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير
ابداعات مريخية وتوثيق رائع
ياقي عليك بطولات سيكافا ياحبيب وتكمل الروعة
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*thanks
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*مريحنا صعب كاساته دهب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الرائع على الصغير والكبير بأبداعاته التي يتحفنا بها ويعيدنا لأيام مجيدة كنت شاهد عيان فيها
التحية لهؤلاء اللعيبة الافذاذ الذين حملوا اسم المريخ في حدقات عيونهم ودافعوا عن اسمه في كل المحافل وقهروا المستحيل وحققوا البطولات ومن غير دولارات ولا معسكرات خارجية ولا سيارات فارهة يمتلكونها
اللهم وفقهم من بقى منهم في هذه الدنيا وارحم واغفر من رحل عنها
*

----------

